# Omg yes!!!! :')



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

SOMETHING WONDERFUL HAPPENED TODAY AND I WANT TO SHARE IT WITH EVERYONE BECAUSE I AM SO EXCITED!!! WELL... My mother told me she's pregnant! I am so happy and I hope things go well for her and IDK if this is something to put as a thread or in the positive thinking forum, but IDC I'm so excited and I just want her to have a healthy baby!
:')
:boogie :high5

*EDIT:*
MY NEW BABY BROTHER, BORN 11/12/14 HE WAS A HUGE 9LBS! VERY HEALTHY!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds really cool - Hope all goes to plan - L.x


----------



## Zinx (Feb 16, 2014)

That's so cool!  Good luck to your mum! My sis is pregnant with twins (due in 2 weeks!), it is really exciting when you find out haha. xD And just gotta say, I love your icon! lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hope the father isn't your step dad.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Lasair said:


> Sounds really cool - Hope all goes to plan - L.x


Thanks : )



Zinx said:


> That's so cool!  Good luck to your mum! My sis is pregnant with twins (due in 2 weeks!), it is really exciting when you find out haha. xD And just gotta say, I love your icon! lol


Thank you!!  Oh wow, twins, good luck for her!! That's so awesome!



nubly said:


> Hope the father isn't your step dad.


Lol, nah m8 it's her bf.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SummerRae said:


> Thanks : )
> 
> Thank you!!  Oh wow, twins, good luck for her!! That's so awesome!
> 
> Lol, nah m8 it's her bf.


That doesn't sound good.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> That doesn't sound good.


My mother and her husband are still in the process of a divorce, it's been a few months already. If that was what you were referring to.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SummerRae said:


> My mother and her husband are still in the process of a divorce, it's been a few months already. If that was what you were referring to.


Whatever. Good luck.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

thx


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow! Congrats! Can you imagine yourself having a little sister or brother? For me it would be very very wonderful. Congrats again. Well, let me go out and demand my mom give me a new sibling...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

congrats


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm glad your taking it well 

If my dad or step mom had a child, well I would be quite bitter and rather irritated. But it's great you're excited!!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, I really am excited because I just love kids and it's easy for them to love you back! I'm just so happy! :3


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats! Wishing your mom a healthy pregnancy and an even healthier baby!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats to your mom. Positive vibes to her and the baby


----------



## MermaidHair (Nov 27, 2013)

Aww that's great! I'm excited for you


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

TigerWScarf said:


> good to have another sibling, cool ^_^


yeah 



imabean said:


> Congrats! Wishing your mom a healthy pregnancy and an even healthier baby!


Thank you:3



ineverwipe said:


> Congrats to your mom. Positive vibes to her and the baby


lol thanks 



MermaidHair said:


> Aww that's great! I'm excited for you


aww I'm excited too :b


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Edit posted picture!


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats!! :yay


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Ty!!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats, he's beautiful!! Hope your mom is doing well.


----------

